# Eclipse Debugger



## Generic1 (16. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich debug mich gerade durch ein Programm und hätte eine Frage zu den ganzen Prozessen, die da gestartet werden, weiß jemand, was das für Prozesse sind welche da im Debug- Fenster aufgelistet werden?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## maki (16. Jun 2010)

Ist das ein Quiz? Woher sollen wir das Programm, geschweige denn dessen Prozesse erkennen dass du da Debugst?

Es sieht nach einem HTTP Server aus (Tomcat, SpringDM Server, etc. pp.), aber mehr kann man zu diesem Bild nciht sagen


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jun 2010)

Sind übrigens keine Prozesse sondern Threads des gestarteten Prozess


----------

